# DMC - Focus RS Performance Blue (The 3rd) with Crystal Rock



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

This is the 3rd PB Focus RS I've had the pleasure of doing this year, each time I get up close with one I seem to like them even more.... One of the best Hatches out on the roads in my opinion and just so nice to work on!

I have to admit I think this is the best colour they were made in, so even better when properly polished and refined!

The task was to get it looking as good as possible, the owner admitted she doesn't get that much time to clean or polish it so it was going to be a bit worse for wear so even better for me really.

Off we go anyway, here's how the beast was looking on arrival



























































































Plenty of swirls to work on




































First step was to snow foam









Following this I went around the car with some Meg's APC and a Slide-lock brush, cleaning out the fuel cap, vents window rubbers, fog lights, grills etc.



















After this the car was then rinsed off and wheels were then dealt with.

Using Smart Wheels, wheel woolies, EZ Detail brushes (large and small), a 1" round brush and a Valet pro brush I had the right tools to get into all the tricky areas!



















Tyres and arches were cleaned with G101 and the large wheel woolie, with the 1" round brush used on the Tyres.




























Rinsed off with underbody lance


















Following this IronX was then used on each wheel and left for around 5 minutes.





































Next step was to hand wash the car using the usual 2 buckets with Grit guards, some pH neutral shampoo and a lambswool mitt.

After rinsing I then applied Tardis all over the sides and rear end

Tar was then wiped away and rinsed off.




























Next stage was to spray IronX all over the car, it didn't pick up a huge amount but is always something I do now, no matter what condition the car is in.




























Zaino clay with Last touch was then used all over the car to pick up the remaining contamination that IronX and Tardis failed to remove which isn't usually much to be honest but at least it saves the clay.



















I then rinsed, and dried the whole car before taping up for polishing.

Polishing wise I ended up with S17+ on a 3M yellow pad, this was getting just about all of the swirls out but would need refining.

Few 50/50 shots































































Before









Before









Before









After









After (Pre refining)









After (Pre refining)









After (Pre refining)









After









After refining









Wipedown with Eraser to remove any oils and check proper level of correction









Wing before polishing


















After













































Refining polish









Rear 1/4 done




































Offside rear 1/4 before polishing




































After






















































Looking better



























Refining was done with the help of Menzerna Final Finish and a Blue Hex Logic pad. This works great and adds some real depth to the polished paintwork.










Following polishing I then removed all the tape, gave the car a wipedown with Eraser and re-snowfoamed to remove all the loose dust that had built up.



















This was then rinsed and you can see the beading just from polishing alone:




























It was then towel dried once more before waxing.










Wax of choice was Crystal Rock by Swissvax, i applied one layer and then dressed the tyres before buffing off.




























Buffed off with a nice new eurow shagpile cloth









A 2nd coat was then applied to help add protection and enhance the gloss even further.

Tyres dressed with Gliptone Tyre and Trim Jelly









All done!












































































































I was really pleased with the results and felt the car looked exactly as it should! The owner was chuffed and agreed to go and park it over the road on some grass for the final shots, enjoy!




















































































































































































































































Finally I thought I'd do a quick walk around with the camera and make a video showing how it looked in the Sun, I really am pleased with this one!!






Thanks once again for reading another write-up, baby due any day for us so I'm going to be having a bit of time off but have LOADS of cars in line so keep an eye out


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, fantastic job, that is a stunning finish. :thumb:

Still think green is better though


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Your right great car, colours spot on and a great write up and job. A pleasure to read.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

ChrisST said:


> Still think green is better though


Agreed simply because its outlandish and weird


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Cracking job, lovely color!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

yup, that'll do!! looks great buddy


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nick that's nothing short of stunning - one of the best Perf Blue RS finishes I've ever seen.

Awesome stuff matey.

Russ.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Nick that's nothing short of stunning - one of the best Perf Blue RS finishes I've ever seen.
> 
> Awesome stuff matey.
> 
> Russ.


Wow thanks Russ, really nice of you to say!!! She's on the FRS owners club so hopefully they'll agree it's nice, she's off to the Ring at the end of May with it so interesting to see how the protection holds up!


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

amazing job


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

Great work, stunning results


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome job mate, personally i think the mens final finish gives the best finish out of them all!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

chris141 said:


> Awesome job mate, personally i think the mens final finish gives the best finish out of them all!


Thanks! I have to agree it does work great, the paint just came to life as I used it


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

Thats a beautiful looking car mate, I'm very very impressed!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That looks fantastic love that colour when got great finish


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Nick


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, yes and yes! Stunning car and a stunning finish! That's seriously good on one of the best colours to work on think; very rewarding.

Good luck with the bambino, I hope all goes well and mom doesn't suffer too much.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Phat Pat said:


> Yes, yes and yes! Stunning car and a stunning finish! That's seriously good on one of the best colours to work on think; very rewarding.
> 
> Good luck with the bambino, I hope all goes well and mom doesn't suffer too much.


Thanks Pat, nice of you to say! It's going to be hard work as our little one isn't quite 2 yet so she will love having a baby around but equally it's going to be a tad different to last time but can't wait now!

Thanks for all the comments on the car though, the colour looks so good but even better in bright glorious sunlight and we've not had any for a while so made a nice change!!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning mate


Brian


----------



## tesscott6312 (Apr 24, 2006)

Can't exactly think what it is that makes me like that colour sooooo much?!?!

Great work!!!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

tesscott6312 said:


> Can't exactly think what it is that makes me like that colour sooooo much?!?!
> 
> Great work!!!


Haha have one too then do you?? I do really love the colour too, this and UG look great when done properly...


----------



## Neil_G (Nov 22, 2010)

tesscott6312 said:


> Can't exactly think what it is that makes me like that colour sooooo much?!?!
> 
> Great work!!!


Hmmm, me too!

Great write up Nick.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Neil_G said:


> Hmmm, me too!
> 
> Great write up Nick.


Thanks mate, hope your car is still looking good!


----------



## urbhind (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice work and a great color


----------



## strongman (May 18, 2012)

I love this colour
Great job bro...


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks ace mate. Got a real soft spot for there cars. 



Chris


----------

